
Ask HN: What is difference between multiple containers and multiple accounts - belleville
An operating system can support multiple accounts. Each account has its own working environment. How does this differ from multiple containers?
======
georgemonck
An account shares access to the same file system, but can be restricted as to
which files and directory it can see and execute.

An account in a chroot jail gets its own view of the entire file system that
is completely isolated. The root folder for the specific account is not the
root folder for the system as a whole. But the account still shares RAM and
the CPUs.

An account running in a container gets a chroot jail plus its access to system
resources, such as RAM and the CPU's are restricted. So you could restrict an
account to using a maximum amount of RAM and a maximum number of CPU cores.

~~~
belleville
Applications would be isolated between different accounts. What is the
difference between this kind of isolation and the isolation supported by
container technology?

